# Anyone from IBEW #102?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on the boards. I was just wondering if anyone here is from Local 102? Thanks.



Lots of NJ guys here.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Meli (Jun 11, 2014)

*Brother*



Dillinger4 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post on the boards. I was just wondering if anyone here is from Local 102? Thanks.


Hi Dillinger I am from Local 102 Lou Meli


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Lou.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Lou Meli said:


> Hi Dillinger I am from Local 102 Lou Meli


Welcome aboard Lou.....:thumbsup:


----------

